# Nomex Jackets for Petrochem Industry



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Why don't you go with FR coveralls? That's what we use. Most of those sites require you also wear hi-vis stripes which the coveralls will have built in.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Why don't you go with FR coveralls? That's what we use. Most of those sites require you also wear hi-vis stripes which the coveralls will have built in.


I haven't worked petrochem in a couple years but next time I do I just want a jacket that I can wear over my coveralls instead of under them. Plus having a jacket with an arc flash rating of 45cal/cm2 doesn't hurt either no matter where you work. As far as FR coveralls are concerned, most of the companies around here supply and maintain them for the employees.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

uconduit said:


> I haven't worked petrochem in a couple years but next time I do I just want a jacket that I can wear over my coveralls instead of under them. Plus having a jacket with an arc flash rating of 45cal/cm2 doesn't hurt either no matter where you work. As far as FR coveralls are concerned, most of the companies around here supply and maintain them for the employees.


You're going to wear that thing over coveralls in the summer?


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

99cents said:


> You're going to wear that thing over coveralls in the summer?


How do you know I'm not in Chile where it's winter now? Lol j/k

actually i'm looking for a jacket as an investment and in norcal certain neighborhoods have odd seasons so it might be 113 in one area and 30 miles away (near the coast) it could be 56 degrees. and it usually gets cold in the morning all over the region year-round.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you going to be working where 40 cal is required? I'm not sure of the value of a 40 cal jacket without a hood.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

The jacket is only to keep me warm, not to protect from arc-flash hazards! I just want to know if there are other nomex jackets available. Nomex is actually quite soft, it might look like canvas but it feels more like satin.


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

99cents said:


> Are you going to be working where 40 cal is required? I'm not sure of the value of a 40 cal jacket without a hood.


Most cold weather gear has "relatively" high calorie rating, just by the nature of it's weight.

You'd be hard pressed to find an 8 cal sweater or jacket.

If you're buying flame/arc flash protective clothing, remember, there's also a difference between AR and FR now, and oil and gas work sites may also require anti-static.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

uconduit said:


> The jacket is only to keep me warm, not to protect from arc-flash hazards! I just want to know if there are other nomex jackets available. Nomex is actually quite soft, it might look like canvas but it feels more like satin.


The best way to stay warm is to wear warm clothes underneath oversized coveralls.


----------

